# One more hunting adventure to close out the season



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I knew this thread would turn into a dumpster fire in one way or another


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Badfishmi said:


> add 6 minutes for the zone. 5:36
> 
> 
> View attachment 870837


If that’s the case I retract my comment.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm most impressed by being able to see that well at 100 yards at the last minutes. I don't think I could do it.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Quack Addict said:


> I knew this thread would turn into a dumpster fire in one way or another


And the beat goes on……


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

I just wanted to say Congrats! Sincerely!


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

I like the rifle range idea on a small 10-acre property in southern MI upon which you want to hunt big bucks.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

RMH said:


> Why am I not surprised anymore with this site........almost 70 posts of praise of someone ignorant to the rules.......smh!!


Section 2.5 (7) of the WCO says you can kill a down and mortally wounded deer using otherwise legal means outside of legal hunting hours with a firearm, crossbow or bow because 4.1 says you must immediately dispatch a wounded animal.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Was wondering if legal


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

The Trial n Tribulations of of the Mighty Macs13 the Red Rocket with MT POCKETS!!


Awesome job and story n all your stories for that matter,very REAL AND DOWN TO EARTH,good job,now make that new ground one hell of a slice of HEAVEN


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

bowhunter426 said:


> Section 2.5 (7) of the WCO says you can kill a down and mortally wounded deer using otherwise legal means outside of legal hunting hours with a firearm, crossbow or bow because 4.1 says you must immediately dispatch a wounded animal.


I guess I'm the ignorant one. Good, because it wrecked the whole story of Macs hunt. I was reading along and got to that part and was like wtf...... 

Another thing is I have my guard up about the night game because the last few weeks, twice, our neighbors shot deer a few minutes after legal hunting hours. But honestly didn't know it was legal to dispatch wounded deer after hunting hours. Just always looked at it as unsafe.....not knowing what could be beyond your target and such......


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Poke all you want. I'm a knowledge sponge. I'm shooting the Ruger American 450 BM, shortest barrel (can't remember exact length) with Vortex Crossfire II scope.
> 
> I'm fully speculating on whether I need to be full zoom, if it's why I missed a couple days earlier, etc. It could simply have been a **** shot because of any other number of factors.
> 
> ...


My advice is to sight your gun to be dead on at 150 yards. And then put the crosshairs where you want the shot to hit. 

No range estimate needed as long as they are inside of 200 yards. That way you can focus all your mental energy on shooting properly, rather than worrying about holdover, bullet drop, etc

I like to be zoomed in as much as the next guy (and maybe more) but 12X at under 100 yards is a bit excessive. 

Congrats on the deer and the land! Very exciting.


----------



## JimBet (8 mo ago)

Friendly reminder especially with Ruger 450. Make sure the screws that hold rail are tight. Mine worked loose with about 30 rounds. Never had that happen before.
Nothing a little Loctite can’t fix.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Go with a three piece scope mount, for $30 it will save on cost WHEN the scope gets knocked.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> Section 2.5 (7) of the WCO says you can kill a down and mortally wounded deer using otherwise legal means outside of legal hunting hours with a firearm, crossbow or bow because 4.1 says you must immediately dispatch a wounded animal.


Until a few years ago I wasn't aware that this could be done. I was trying to find that info on this forum last night as I knew this is where I had seen it referenced before but was unable to find it using the search function. Glad you posted it again - helpful to know the specific section of the law which addresses this scenario.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Quack Addict said:


> There's a few factors like scope height involved but without splitting atoms, with that rifle, with a 50 yard zero you should be able to put the cross hairs on a deer's chest anywhere from point blank out to about 150 yards without having to compensate. At any scope magnification.
> 
> The only time scope magnification makes a difference with respect to zero is with a second focal plane optic AND when you are using a BDC reticle for holdover. Still, the cross hairs do not change zero regardless of zoom setting, only the holdover marks change, and that's only with a 2FP optic.
> 
> ...


I've wondered about a branch. That shot that I whiffed was between 2 trees. How much of a branch does it take to knock one of these big, monster sized bullets off course? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Namrock said:


> A headlamp on him for a follow up shot, 2 hours after last legal? I wouldn't put that out there too much Macs.


That was legal and I did it exactly right. My gun was unloaded for the entire track. I put one round in for the kill shot. I'm so paranoid about following the rules that I only brought one round with me and no magazine. Lmao

See pic. This is Michigan Civil Law from the code book.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

-db- said:


> I like the rifle range idea on a small 10-acre property in southern MI upon which you want to hunt big bucks.


I know, I know. I'm working a deal to expand to about 15 acres but it is kinda small. I don't know how much I subscribe to the sanctuary requirement for big deer, especially in an urban setting, though. I'm thinking about my local city parks where there are huge deer and there are also roads, soccer fields, hiking trails, etc all through there. If I had the money for 100 acres, that's what I would've gone with. Lol

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Here's my latest dilemma. Should I have him mounted or do a Euro myself? 

On one hand, he's only a 2 1/2 year old - 3 1/2 tops is my guess. He's also extremely worn down, so it isn't a majestic rack. It's also expensive. 

On the flipside, he's my first deer from my own land and he's my first 10 point. I also kinda like how worn down he is because it shows Boris' personality as a scrapper.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Macs13 said:


> I've wondered about a branch. That shot that I whiffed was between 2 trees. How much of a branch does it take to knock one of these big, monster sized bullets off course?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


the size of a hair


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Here's my latest dilemma. Should I have him mounted or do a Euro myself?
> 
> On one hand, he's only a 2 1/2 year old - 3 1/2 tops is my guess. He's also extremely worn down, so it isn't a majestic rack. It's also expensive.
> 
> ...


Certainly!
😄


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> Until a few years ago I wasn't aware that this could be done. I was trying to find that info on this forum last night as I knew this is where I had seen it referenced before but was unable to find it using the search function. Glad you posted it again - helpful to know the specific section of the law which addresses this scenario.


If you use Google search it will bring up them old threads from Michigan Sportsman's Forums that it was discussed.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Macs13 said:


> Here's my latest dilemma. Should I have him mounted or do a Euro myself?
> 
> On one hand, he's only a 2 1/2 year old - 3 1/2 tops is my guess. He's also extremely worn down, so it isn't a majestic rack. It's also expensive.
> 
> ...


Maybe make some rattlin' horns


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

RMH said:


> If you use Google search it will bring up them old threads from Michigan Sportsman's Forums that it was discussed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think that's what I need to do as when I use the search function on here I'm often not able to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Here's my latest dilemma. Should I have him mounted or do a Euro myself?
> 
> On one hand, he's only a 2 1/2 year old - 3 1/2 tops is my guess. He's also extremely worn down, so it isn't a majestic rack. It's also expensive.
> 
> ...


Shoulder mount in order for the reasons ya posted!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> I know, I know. I'm working a deal to expand to about 15 acres but it is kinda small. I don't know how much I subscribe to the sanctuary requirement for big deer, especially in an urban setting, though. I'm thinking about my local city parks where there are huge deer and there are also roads, soccer fields, hiking trails, etc all through there. If I had the money for 100 acres, that's what I would've gone with. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If your land is a "pass through" tract, where you consistently see deer movement but they are bedding some distance away on neighboring properties, you can get away with all sorts of activity on your land.

On the other hand, if good hunting relies on them bedding on your place, then human activity will have to be highly minimized.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> I've wondered about a branch. That shot that I whiffed was between 2 trees. How much of a branch does it take to knock one of these big, monster sized bullets off course?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It doesn't take much to deflect a bullet at all. Some projectiles are better than others at resisting deflection but it's a crap shoot regardless. 

Hitting a branch (even a blade of grass or a big enough rain drop) has several effects on a bullet, mainly deflection and bullet destabilization. And those 2 oopsies are codependent. A 450 BM bullet is spinning at about 70,000 RPM. How much do you need to do to a system like that to make it unhappy? 

Then consider bullet construction. You were probably shooting a 250gr FTX, which IMHO is a pretty crappy cup/core bullet. Back when I used to use FTX's, every one I recovered fragmented and experienced core separation. Destabilize a poorly constructed bullet enough in flight and it will frag just from the rotational stress alone.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Macs13 said:


> He's also extremely worn down, so it isn't a majestic rack.


The taxidermist can easily fix those busted/worn down tines to the way god made them if that is something you'd be interested in.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

No critique at all from me here, but I've been podering the hang lately -since I saw (pun intended) a way to trim down a body with a Sawzall that included a genius way to handle the dreaded gut drop... if you process soon enough - hang from the back legs & neck bleed. With a large enough gut bucket, you can sever the front quarters with a Sawzall and catch the guts into the rib cage and just drop all that in one cut... if I could get away from my other bs and actually hunt I'd be trying this out. My season has been totally mashed since we drove thru a pair of deer on the freeway. But, super glad to see you slapping some meat Macs - right on 😁🤟


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Macs13 said:


> I know, I know. I'm working a deal to expand to about 15 acres but it is kinda small. I don't know how much I subscribe to the sanctuary requirement for big deer, especially in an urban setting, though. I'm thinking about my local city parks where there are huge deer and there are also roads, soccer fields, hiking trails, etc all through there. If I had the money for 100 acres, that's what I would've gone with. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good way of approaching it, and you're not far off. Would love to discuss small property hunting with you and others. Maybe warrants a different thread though?

Do you have plans? I'd love to hear them. Don't know if you can tell, but I'm very excited for you lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I know, I know. I'm working a deal to expand to about 15 acres but it is kinda small. I don't know how much I subscribe to the sanctuary requirement for big deer, especially in an urban setting, though. I'm thinking about my local city parks where there are huge deer and there are also roads, soccer fields, hiking trails, etc all through there. If I had the money for 100 acres, that's what I would've gone with. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


First thought is to not try to make the property a sanctuary, but rather use the pass through to your advantage. Maybe try to direct them to where you want them, and give a good shot opportunity.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Here's my latest dilemma. Should I have him mounted or do a Euro myself?
> 
> On one hand, he's only a 2 1/2 year old - 3 1/2 tops is my guess. He's also extremely worn down, so it isn't a majestic rack. It's also expensive.
> 
> ...


Get him mounted for all the reasons you stated. Something you will always be able to look at and remember how it all came about.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

All the deer i have are trophies and Euros are great budget options.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

You may as well start another thread and learn how to Euro it yourself. Easy peasy, you will have many to do in the future, and you seem like a diy guy anyway!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rangerbob (Apr 11, 2018)

Euros are cool. I am cooking one now . 6 point I got 1st day of rifle season


----------



## Rangerbob (Apr 11, 2018)

You tube is your friend. That is how I learned to do Euros.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

deagansdad1 said:


> You may as well start another thread and learn how to Euro it yourself. Easy peasy, you will have many to do in the future, and you seem like a diy guy anyway!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


This.

But if using a power washer, beware. Use a face shield and goggles. Else you may get a taste of brains.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Outstanding, Macs! Congratulations on the land purchase and the buck! 

I love your style. Keep being you.


----------



## Rangerbob (Apr 11, 2018)

I use an old pair of waders when power washing


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rangerbob said:


> I use an old pair of waders when power washing


I used a trappers apron (for keeping clean when fleshing). I forget if thats what they're actually called. Waders and a rain jacket sound better though... or a tyvek suit lol.

I can still taste the brain matter from when I thought "oh. I will just be careful..."


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Rangerbob said:


> I use an old pair of waders when power washing


Kinda hard to see with them over your face though, lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RHRoss said:


> Kinda hard to see with them over your face though, lol


Kinda hard to see with deer juices in your eyes too


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

sureshot006 said:


> Kinda hard to see with deer juices in your eyes too


Gotta get ya a hazmat suit with the full head helmet and face shield, lol


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Alright so 90 % of Michigan sportsman, has read this or posted on this thread. I WANT IN, 

NICE BUCK MAC !!!!!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> I used a trappers apron (for keeping clean when fleshing). I forget if thats what they're actually called. Waders and a rain jacket sound better though... or a tyvek suit lol.
> 
> I can still taste the brain matter from when I thought "oh. I will just be careful..."


Just got to quarter car wash or should I say 1.50 car wash and use the mat holder to hold the antlers. Use your wife’s car of course and spray from the other side of the car to avoid the splash.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on the land & 10pt.


----------



## Rangerbob (Apr 11, 2018)

I should have used a rain coat too. Now I have to wash my jacket 😒


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Congratulations Macs! Glad you were able to recover your 10 pt. You are persistent with plenty of energy. Sounds like you better keep that kayak handy for tracking. Kinda seems like that’s going to be a path they travel for safety. Congratulations on the new property too. I’ve been lucky to hunt the same private land for the last 22 years. Owned by someone I did a construction favor for and was offered hunting privileges on his 160 thumb property.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

RHRoss said:


> Kinda hard to see with them over your face though, lol


I was trying (thinking of a way) to say the same thing without sounding like a smart azz. Lol!


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Euro. Use the funds for more ammo so you can shoot more often with that weapon.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Euro or do something creative with the antlers.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

If you don't want to go through the boiling process for a euro mount, and you have lots of patience, just bury the head in the ground and let the bugs clean it for you. Place a container like a 5 gallon pail over the antlers with a cinderblock weight to keep squirrels from chewing on them while the bugs and worms do their work.

Your mileage may vary with this method but it's pretty much hands free other than digging a hole.

I once left a skull from a carcass on the riverside of a trout stream and returned the following year and it was right where I left it completely cleaned without and damage to the antlers. 

It wasn't in my driveway more than 5 minutes before I heard a gnawing noise and had to kick the local squirrel mob off of their newly found prize. 
The little jerks.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Fishindeer said:


> I was trying (thinking of a way) to say the same thing without sounding like a smart azz. Lol!


I am a smartass though, ya gotta just flow.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> If you don't want to go through the boiling process for a euro mount, and you have lots of patience, just bury the head in the ground and let the bugs clean it for you. Place a container like a 5 gallon pail over the antlers with a cinderblock weight to keep squirrels from chewing on them while the bugs and worms do their work.
> 
> Your mileage may vary with this method but it's pretty much hands free other than digging a hole.
> 
> ...


Tried this with a turtle shell. Fell apart. Oops


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

PunyTrout said:


> If you don't want to go through the boiling process for a euro mount, and you have lots of patience, just bury the head in the ground and let the bugs clean it for you. Place a container like a 5 gallon pail over the antlers with a cinderblock weight to keep squirrels from chewing on them while the bugs and worms do their work.
> 
> Your mileage may vary with this method but it's pretty much hands free other than digging a hole.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I did that a couple years ago on a decent buck. Not a monster for the living room but something I wanted to hang in the barn to toast beers over.

With coat hanger wire, I secured the head/ antlers to about a 3" diameter ironwood not more than 20 yards from my house on a steep hillside. Used pliers to twist the wire. In the spring when I went to check status, about a 4' radius circle was ripped down to bare dirt around the tree and the buck was gone. Wire was broke in the middle of the lead. The coyotes must have worked overtime to free up that meal.

I have one in the garage readying for similar exposure. My plan is to put this one about 6' above the ground.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Quack Addict said:


> It doesn't take much to deflect a bullet at all. Some projectiles are better than others at resisting deflection but it's a crap shoot regardless.
> 
> Hitting a branch (even a blade of grass or a big enough rain drop) has several effects on a bullet, mainly deflection and bullet destabilization. And those 2 oopsies are codependent. A 450 BM bullet is spinning at about 70,000 RPM. How much do you need to do to a system like that to make it unhappy?
> 
> Then consider bullet construction. You were probably shooting a 250gr FTX, which IMHO is a pretty crappy cup/core bullet. Back when I used to use FTX's, every one I recovered fragmented and experienced core separation. Destabilize a poorly constructed bullet enough in flight and it will frag just from the rotational stress alone.


Hornady Black is the round. I'll be looking for other suggested bullets next year when I'll make time to practice with them and see if I like something else better. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

motoscoota said:


> No critique at all from me here, but I've been podering the hang lately -since I saw (pun intended) a way to trim down a body with a Sawzall that included a genius way to handle the dreaded gut drop... if you process soon enough - hang from the back legs & neck bleed. With a large enough gut bucket, you can sever the front quarters with a Sawzall and catch the guts into the rib cage and just drop all that in one cut... if I could get away from my other bs and actually hunt I'd be trying this out. My season has been totally mashed since we drove thru a pair of deer on the freeway. But, super glad to see you slapping some meat Macs - right on


I usually hang upside down. My instinct was front arms so I could stare at him all week, if I'm being truthful. I did split the pelvis and everything so drainage wasn't impeded. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I always thought a Egyptian style Eye carved in the forehead would be neat!
That's on the Euro mount by the way Mac!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

These are my stepdaughters bucks I buried in my garden. If you’re patient enough Macs, they come out really cool. I wash them out, let them dry, then polyurethane them to keep the brown stain. I stake down 4x4 pieces of hardware cloth to deter digging critters. No c00n or coyote will bother to dig a tunnel under that. 
Congrats on yer buck and reenlist in the spearing competition. Good folks over there.


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice buck Mac! Great story. Print that write up and put it on the back of your mount for posterity!!!  

Marty


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sureshot006 said:


> Wtf...
> 
> Macs thanks for being honest enough to give you real feedback. You're absolutely right, most of us were almost born with a gun or bow in hand or been hunting much much longer. Most have made similar mistakes. Hell, it's incredible to me how many of the same mistakes the same people make numerous times.
> 
> ...


I do shoot my .22 some. I've learned that squirrels are way trickier game than deer. Lol. As a matter of fact, I just had a scope installed on my .22 on Thursday. I got a Vortex Crossfire for it (same scope as my big rifle) so that I can combine the success that the shotgun brings with the minimal meat damage of a rifle. The last squirrel I cooked sucked because the legs all had broken bones from the pellets. 

Time management is often my biggest issue. I want to do everything all the time. Lol. If I head out for deer, every squirrel I see feels like a missed opportunity. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> I do shoot my .22 some. I've learned that squirrels are way trickier game than deer. Lol. As a matter of fact, I just had a scope installed on my .22 on Thursday. I got a Vortex Crossfire for it (same scope as my big rifle) so that I can combine the success that the shotgun brings with the minimal meat damage of a rifle. The last squirrel I cooked sucked because the legs all had broken bones from the pellets.
> 
> Time management is often my biggest issue. I want to do everything all the time. Lol. If I head out for deer, every squirrel I see feels like a missed opportunity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Mac's, I like your posts and enthusiasm at learning hunting fishing very much. Yea, you look funny but who cares, we all do!

Squirrels are my favorite game animal. No one ever asks how big of a rack do they have and they taste great if you know what you're doing. I'll hunt them with my 20 guage sometimes but my tricked out .22 is my favorite. I take pride in shot placement and hunt em like a sniper would. That's my sport. Notice the one below from this week. Zoom in on his head. He screwed up when he looked around the tree to see if I was still there....

Keep up the good work.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I do shoot my .22 some. I've learned that squirrels are way trickier game than deer. Lol. As a matter of fact, I just had a scope installed on my .22 on Thursday. I got a Vortex Crossfire for it (same scope as my big rifle) so that I can combine the success that the shotgun brings with the minimal meat damage of a rifle. The last squirrel I cooked sucked because the legs all had broken bones from the pellets.
> 
> Time management is often my biggest issue. I want to do everything all the time. Lol. If I head out for deer, every squirrel I see feels like a missed opportunity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I know what you mean with all the irons in the fire. There is a lot of non-deer time available, if not already consumed by "life" or now add beaver trapping to the pile. 

I think what I've been suggesting is train yourself to be confident. Know your steadiness, state of mind, learn critter behavior to the point that when you squeeze the trigger you know you've got a dead animal. If not, there's a fair chance the shot just isn't worth taking at that moment.

You're learning through actual deer hunting that details count, big time. Botiz and I learned that at the bird feeder.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

For claiming to not like drama Macs, you sure are good at creating it. 😉


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

sparky18181 said:


> Maybe we should just set up some cage matches and charge a small admission. The money can be donated to Michigan sportsman against hunger or something similar. If not then maybe someone should try some anger management classes because it’s becoming a habit of them wanting to fight others. But hey I’m always up for some bug tussling.


Im In


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

snortwheeze said:


> Gloves or no gloves Kevin ? I like some good fights... Kid just showed me a gal fight in the bathroom at school. Pretty good scrap actually!
> 
> Guy's need to squirrel hunt, rabbit hunt, scout, get outside .. I'm going to anger management now. "Church".
> 
> Mac's you're your own dude for sure! Keep at it. Saying your doing OK from where you've started on these forums. Don't let people get to ya too bad.


I vote, no gloves, no rules,,, when do we start?


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

RHRoss said:


> Im In


🍿👀


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

RHRoss said:


> I vote, no gloves, no rules,,, when do we start?



Unfair mentality...former and current fight to the death professions ...

I suggest a total sportsmen challenge like on TV. Shooting, fire starting, survive canoe flip...etc...


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

6Speed said:


> Mac's, I like your posts and enthusiasm at learning hunting fishing very much. Yea, you look funny but who cares, we all do!
> 
> Squirrels are my favorite game animal. No one ever asks how big of a rack do they have and they taste great if you know what you're doing. I'll hunt them with my 20 guage sometimes but my tricked out .22 is my favorite. I take pride in shot placement and hunt em like a sniper would. That's my sport. Notice the one below from this week. Zoom in on his head. He screwed up when he looked around the tree to see if I was still there....
> 
> ...



Yum fried tree rats😋


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

sparky18181 said:


> But yet you feel the need to throw out there to meet up somewhere to settle something. There s a lot of BS here and ain’t none of it worth fighting about. IMO. The more you show that you are thin skinned, the more some people are going to try to push your buttons. Why give ‘em the satisfaction. But as you say. You do you.


One of my Fathers issues with me growing up, was fighting, i would fight at the drop of a hat, for fun.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Wasman2. said:


> Unfair mentality...former and current fight to the death professions ...
> 
> I suggest a total sportsmen challenge like on TV. Shooting, fire starting, survive canoe flip...etc...


I excel in those also


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

sparky18181 said:


> I ll leave it up to the participants. Girls can be pretty nasty when they scrap.


Love a good girl fight, Meow


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Mac I think your doing great for just hunting few years I think if everyone on here that started hunting after 20 years old on there own we’re onest most of there beginning years would be as good as yours.I know me and my brother started in our early 30s we didn’t know much couldnt shoot worth dam just at targets,took long time just to see a deer close to shoot than miss.Took five years to get one.You are way a head of where we were.Just keep onposting if some guys don’t like you nobody’s making them read your posts.Hope you have great 2023


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

sparky18181 said:


> Maybe we should just set up some cage matches and charge a small admission. The money can be donated to Michigan sportsman against hunger or something similar. If not then maybe someone should try some anger management classes because it’s becoming a habit of them wanting to fight others. But hey I’m always up for some bug tussling.


As long as biting isn’t allowed…. It would be a little one sided


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

bmoffit said:


> As long as biting isn’t allowed…. It would be a little one sided


I like to make it the shortest piece of work possible, they usually don’t get a chance to bite anything except their own tongue! Lmfao!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Macs13 said:


> I do shoot my .22 some. I've learned that squirrels are way trickier game than deer. Lol. As a matter of fact, I just had a scope installed on my .22 on Thursday. I got a Vortex Crossfire for it (same scope as my big rifle) so that I can combine the success that the shotgun brings with the minimal meat damage of a rifle. The last squirrel I cooked sucked because the legs all had broken bones from the pellets.
> 
> Time management is often my biggest issue. I want to do everything all the time. Lol. If I head out for deer, every squirrel I see feels like a missed opportunity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Dude, I’m curious about what led to the vegan lifestyle, and then what changed it back to Meat. If ya want ya can PM your response so as to not draw anymore crap, I’m truly curious.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RHRoss said:


> Dude, I’m curious about what led to the vegan lifestyle, and then what changed it back to Meat. If ya want ya can PM your response so as to not draw anymore crap, I’m truly curious.


Haven't you ever seen Blade? It's the thirst. Beets are red but that ain't blood.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

RHRoss said:


> Dude, I’m curious about what led to the vegan lifestyle, and then what changed it back to Meat. If ya want ya can PM your response so as to not draw anymore crap, I’m truly curious.


Me too. Probably sick of eating plants...?




RHRoss said:


> One of my Fathers issues with me growing up, was fighting, i would fight at the drop of a hat, for fun.


My dad couldn't wait for me to get my ass kicked.... I did, twice outta of so many I don't like to admit. Wish I could take some back honestly.... Fighting gets ya know where besides hurt knuckles. I'll tell ya one thing I learned on one I lost (well won eventually) thank God for my buddy!! Old man power is a real THING!! 45+ YR Olds are TOUGH when your 17 or so and think your bullet proof!! Never been hit so hard in my life 😲


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

snortwheeze said:


> Me too. Probably sick of eating plants...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I can dig it, winning and losing never seemed to enter my mind as much as just getting with it, I had my share of surprises, I have many scars on head and hands from it, to the point I would carry leather gloves. The good old dayz ! The Booze always helped the mindset also!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

6Speed said:


> Mac's, I like your posts and enthusiasm at learning hunting fishing very much. Yea, you look funny but who cares, we all do!
> 
> Squirrels are my favorite game animal. No one ever asks how big of a rack do they have and they taste great if you know what you're doing. I'll hunt them with my 20 guage sometimes but my tricked out .22 is my favorite. I take pride in shot placement and hunt em like a sniper would. That's my sport. Notice the one below from this week. Zoom in on his head. He screwed up when he looked around the tree to see if I was still there....
> 
> ...


Nice shot! 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> It kind of sucks that I have to deal with this on every thread. Everything that I did was quite obviously both legal and ethical yet a simple hunt recap is now approaching 300 posts.
> 
> Keep ridiculing. Keep taking pot shots. It's whatever.
> 
> ...


The shot you originally took, is something only you can deem as a good shot. No one here was there, so personally I don’t think you should be criticized about it. I ve taken shots thru some tight windows and connected and some have missed. I’m sure plenty of others here have also. Again, deciding to track that deer and then having to finish it in the dark isn’t something I relish but have been involved in. 
when you post things that people are going to disagree with or have different opinions, then you gotta accept what is said. As most post here, they are opinions and that’s it. You do you and we ll be us.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

HillbillyDeluxe said:


> You openly accused him of violating the law on a public forum without even knowing the law yourself... that wasn’t the best start to this.


I dont remember that, but would like to see where


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

RMH said:


> I guess I'm the ignorant one. Good, because it wrecked the whole story of Macs hunt. I was reading along and got to that part and was like wtf......
> 
> Another thing is I have my guard up about the night game because the last few weeks, twice, our neighbors shot deer a few minutes after legal hunting hours. But honestly didn't know it was legal to dispatch wounded deer after hunting hours. Just always looked at it as unsafe.....not knowing what could be beyond your target and such......





RHRoss said:


> I dont remember that, but would like to see where


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Macs13 said:


> It kind of sucks that I have to deal with this on every thread. Everything that I did was quite obviously both legal and ethical yet a simple hunt recap is now approaching 300 posts.
> 
> Keep ridiculing. Keep taking pot shots. It's whatever.
> 
> ...


Mac don’t let some of these so Called perfect guys get you down keep posting there’s a lot of good guys on here. You will learn who are not and just skip over ther posts.aNot worth reading there posts


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

If your not gonna show me where and what i cant address it}\


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Badfishmi said:


> on a positive note your new avatar is better than the old one.


It's pretty funny. I figure if it's available as an emoji, it's okay as an avatar.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

billhilly:
Which of the two posters are you quoting as making any accusation?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> It kind of sucks that I have to deal with this on every thread. Everything that I did was quite obviously both legal and ethical yet a simple hunt recap is now approaching 300 posts.
> 
> Keep ridiculing. Keep taking pot shots. It's whatever.
> 
> ...


Hey, I never said I am a good shot at all. But I can kill some deer. Heck, I gut shot two deer this year. Bummed me out bad. Can't do anything about it after the fact other than question yourself and continue to shoot more. Something I figured out and did fast. If I had a bad shot on a deer, I don't let it be known online. My buck this year was a different story. I wanted people to know what happened and kind of live through it with me.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Groundsize said:


> Hey, I never said I am a good shot at all. But I can kill some deer. Heck, I gut shot two deer this year. Bummed me out bad. Can't do anything about it after the fact other than question yourself and continue to shoot more. Something I figured out and did fast. If I had a bad shot on a deer, I don't let it be known online. My buck this year was a different story. I wanted people to know what happened and kind of live through it with me.


Sucks.
If it don't happen early ; hunt long enough and find out the angle of the dangle was a little off on a shot eventually. Regardless of the sight picture.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Waif said:


> Sucks.
> If it don't happen early ; hunt long enough and find out the angle of the dangle was a little off on a shot eventually. Regardless of the sight picture.


correct. I got the buck be it not the way I wanted. Took some heat here but oh well they can go stick it. I didn't go out of state to meat hunt. Keep shooting the bow and gun. It will pay off. One thing though I will not shoot a gun after dark. So sorry but I don't agree with the OP on that one.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey look, a squirrel


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Groundsize said:


> correct. I got the buck be it not the way I wanted. Took some heat here but oh well they can go stick it. I didn't go out of state to meat hunt. Keep shooting the bow and gun. It will pay off. One thing though I will not shoot a gun after dark. So sorry but I don't agree with the OP on that one.


Gunshots after dark are not uncommon by me.
Poaching deer has fallen off over the decades but coyote hunting has picked up. Fine by me!
Been on racoon hunts after dark too in my youth. 

Macs call on an after dark shot. No matter others opinions.
He looked into the law to cover his butt.
But more , uniquely to him he spent time with a mortally injured deer elsewhere. With the question of how and when of a dispatch pending. The time elapsed and the deer's reaction (what else can a deer do in such a condition?) are a perspective Mac left with.

I don't really wonder that if a dispatch wasn't allowed by law after dark on a deer he put in the way of being down he would wait till daylight. Still not my call.
Mostly from having dispatched a deer myself before after dark someone else hit it. Despite my different method.
Dispatching is dispatching and I don't expect everyone to use the same method. Or wait till daylight.
Leaving a deer in rough shape overnight touches on ethics,morals,apathy or empathy , and the obligation to close the deal for some. Based on thier perspective.
I don't want to make the call on when you resume pursuit of a downer deer. As long as you know you're obligated to pursue.
On my ground though , dispatching might be a done deal before your return.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> Hey look, a squirrel


It's limping , grab a tire iron!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Wheres @Ieatshrooms? I need an update on how long we have till bow season.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

HillbillyDeluxe said:


> You openly accused him of violating the law on a public forum without even knowing the law yourself... that wasn’t the best start to this.


Okay, So i read the whole thread again, and nowhere did i call him out or accuse him of anything, Your both full of sh-t, if ya wanna call me out for sh-t, ya'll should make certain ya have the right guy, kiss my azzz


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Macs13 said:


> I've posted in great detail on the subject matter. It will veer into politics and environmentalism quickly. I'm uninterested in having that chat with you, as you're incredibly two-faced toward me in these pages. I can't see where anything positive will come out of it. When i finish my book, I'll send you a gratis copy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I just read through the whole thread again, and did nothing you have accused me of, ya should make sure ya have it right when making an accusation,so i guess being as ya accused of me of something i didnt do im pissed and ya can kiss my azz


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

So much anger in this thread. I'd like to take this time to gif quote the great Michael Gary Scott...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Namrock said:


> So much anger in this thread. I'd like to take this time to gif quote the great Michael Gary Scott...
> View attachment 877225


I might settle out of court for a coffee.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I'm not here to judge the legality but he's definitely on the radar of any CO watching the forum. Lol


Yes they see. I'm not saying Macs should be spanked by them. Hopefully Not!!

IMO, he needs to be less defensive if he plans to put it all out here and doesn't expect to criticized.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RMH said:


> Yes they see. I'm not saying Macs should be spanked by them. Hopefully Not!!
> 
> IMO, he needs to be less defensive if he plans to put it all out here and doesn't expect to criticized.
> 
> View attachment 877462


Wrong. He's not a CO.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I'm always living in the gutter car from any high ground so I need clarification on what consistutes a moral high ground. When a person criticizes other people for creating a *** covered moral high ground, are they not just creating a moral high ground of their own? Is that new higher ground even higher and free of ***? Is there corn in that **** that might be considered bait?


The moral high ground is the place people go when they need an excuse to talk ****.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> Wrong. He's not a CO.


Retired right? Didn't he post he's a county road commission employee?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

mbrewer said:


> The moral high ground is the place people go when they need an excuse to talk ****.


True, but some people invite it. Mac's getting defensive so quickly turns the conversation negative in some instances so he's opening the door himself.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Retired right? Didn't he post he's a county road commission employee?


I dont recall what he's doing now but no longer a Conservation Officer. That's not to say his input isn't valid or correct.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> I dont recall what he's doing now but no longer a Conservation Officer. That's not to say his input isn't valid or correct.


Agreed. As a rule of thumb, I'd personally make sure I wasn't self incriminating, even if it was debatable. Someone is always watching. The pictures and statements made leave the door open to speculation.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

The weirdest thing of the whole deal is how some established hunters who have been around for a while react to Mac. Insecure for what? Desire to control his actions for what? Jealous for what? He's a new hunter who seeks to get approval and learn from a group of "sportsman". Then he gets defensive when the guys he probably looks up to treat him like sh*t. It's like a dog wondering why he got kicked. He's figuring all this stuff out, and quite quickly it seems. Why treat the new guy poorly? To make yourself feel powerful, or more accomplished? Like Brewer said, lotta sh*t stains on the high ground here.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

mbrewer said:


> There was noting constructive in your criticism.


There is plenty, I just don't sugar coat it. He was too defensive for it to go any different.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

JohnnyB87 said:


> The weirdest thing of the whole deal is how some established hunters who have been around for a while react to Mac. Insecure for what? Desire to control his actions for what? Jealous for what? He's a new hunter who seeks to get approval and learn from a group of "sportsman". Then he gets defensive when the guys he probably looks up to treat him like sh*t. It's like a dog wondering why he got kicked. He's figuring all this stuff out, and quite quickly it seems. Why treat the new guy poorly? To make yourself feel powerful, or more accomplished? Like Brewer said, lotta sh*t stains on the high ground here.


I hate people who kick dogs! Lol


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Or people who like to beat a dead horse - anyone see their reflections in the mirror on this thread?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

mbrewer said:


> Try the cranberry, I hear they're good for your period.


Get more antioxidants from the blueberries.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

RMH said:


> There is plenty, I just don't sugar coat it. He was too defensive for it to go any different.


Your first comment wasn't to him, it was about him. Nothing constructive about that type of criticism.


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

Too many people here talking too much **** all the time like they are Fred bear himself. Not just about this topic, but in general. 

Does Mac let them get to him too much? Yes.

The internet is always on the hunt for this “gotcha!” moment. The reason Mac gets “got” is because he (unlike many people here) is honest about his endeavors and journeys.

If most of you were more forthcoming and transparent you would get “got” from time to time too.

Unless you are all perfect humans who have never made a mistake, broke the law, or made a mistake that happened to be against the law.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

RMH said:


> Why am I not surprised anymore with this site........almost 70 posts of praise of someone ignorant to the rules.......smh!!





mbrewer said:


> Your first comment wasn't to him, it was about him. Nothing constructive about that type of criticism.


Pretty sure I didn't single him out!!! I included bozos like you.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

HillbillyDeluxe said:


> Too many people here talking too much **** all the time like they are Fred bear himself. Not just about this topic, but in general.
> 
> Does Mac let them get to him too much? Yes.
> 
> ...


You got us.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> How's that? I'm hunting private property and call a bird from 1/4 mile away, and find later that it appears to have bird seed in it. And I can get a citation for the neighbor's bird feeder? Guess nobody can hunt turkey anymore.


You want to challenge it go ahead. This was what I was told by a CO that was writing a ticket
to someone that this very thing happened to. I happened to walk up as it was happening.This was in the 1980s, maybe things have changed. But when it comes to waterfowl, they don't mess around. Too easy to say "I didn't know it was baited." Office said you should be aware of what is going on when you set up. Couple years later the beaver pond situation happened.
Maybe Federal is tougher than state because of the birds being migratory.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Ieatshrooms said:


> You got us.


Yup, He did. Lmfao .Coming from some goofball that can’t tell the difference between RHRoss and RMH!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

RMH said:


> Pretty sure I didn't single him out!!! I included bozos like you.


Brew sounds like he could be Macs life coach. Aka fluffer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jerry Lamb said:


> You want to challenge it go ahead. This was what I was told by a CO that was writing a ticket
> to someone that this very thing happened to. I happened to walk up as it was happening.This was in the 1980s, maybe things have changed. But when it comes to waterfowl, they don't mess around. Too easy to say "I didn't know it was baited." Office said you should be aware of what is going on when you set up. Couple years later the beaver pond situation happened.
> Maybe Federal is tougher than state because of the birds being migratory.


It's not like I was hunting the neighbor's yard. That would be different.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> If I remember right there had been a bird feeder on the property but the bird was killed some distance away. I guess I haven't checked to see if there is a distance from a bird feeder that is required to hunt turkey. Never had that problem, i dont think. Except maybe the last turkey I killed that came from a neighboring property, and had cracked corn in it.


Is that thread still open?

I may venture over and a have a look. I have an image to live up to with Macs, he says I follow him.....lol.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RMH said:


> I that thread still open?
> 
> I may venture over and a have a look. I have an image to live up to with Macs, he says I follow him.....lol.


I dont know. It was fall turkey so not that long ago. I will take a peek.

It won't be deleted so you can still read but may not be able to add to it if locked.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RHRoss said:


> Yup, He did. Lmfao .Coming from some goofball that can’t tell the difference between RHRoss and RMH!


What's the difference? BAC vs PBJ?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RMH said:


> Is that thread still open?
> 
> I may venture over and a have a look. I have an image to live up to with Macs, he says I follow him.....lol.


I think this was it.









Turkeys in the backyard, 1 shot last week


The pattern I’m seeing is that you ask questions about certain hunting techniques, yet get somewhat abrasive when reading the answers. Same with that old tub you had work done! We all know you’re new to harvesting game and quite successful at it, but always go on the offensive…. Not sure why...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Took a stroll through the turkey thread.......figure I'd let that lay. Maybe hit up on it this spring....lol.
Although I did snatch up a few posts that made me laugh.



Macs13 said:


> This guy has been trolling me in multiple threads.





rh2000 said:


> Multiple threads really?


Well well looky here we have a pattern.......seems I have been correct that ol Maxy has a bad habit of adding BS to his stories. He says the same about me....lol.





Shoeman said:


> The pattern I’m seeing is that you ask questions about certain hunting techniques, yet get somewhat abrasive when reading the answers.
> Same with that old tub you had work done!
> We all know you’re new to harvesting game and quite successful at it, but always go on the offensive…. Not sure why? Why ask if you already know everything?


Look, a squirrel!!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

sureshot006 said:


> What's the difference? BAC vs PBJ?


I guess it depends on whether the jam was fermented or not, lol


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

JohnnyB87 said:


> The weirdest thing of the whole deal is how some established hunters who have been around for a while react to Mac. Insecure for what? Desire to control his actions for what? Jealous for what? He's a new hunter who seeks to get approval and learn from a group of "sportsman". Then he gets defensive when the guys he probably looks up to treat him like sh*t. It's like a dog wondering why he got kicked. He's figuring all this stuff out, and quite quickly it seems. Why treat the new guy poorly? To make yourself feel powerful, or more accomplished? Like Brewer said, lotta sh*t stains on the high ground here.


Constructive criticism shouldn't cause a person to get defensive.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

You guys know Macs is kicking back laughing … saying “my stupid a$$ thread is gonna hit 400”


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

389
Yo mama


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

RMH said:


> Took a stroll through the turkey thread.......figure I'd let that lay. Maybe hit up on it this spring....lol.
> Although I did snatch up a few posts that made me laugh.
> 
> 
> ...


And how about this gem from that thread.

“*This guy has been trolling me in multiple threads. Probably could use a nice little ban, IMO. 

Our we could meet up and hash it out someplace. I'm in Jackson County. Let me know where you'd like this conversation to take place, princess.”*


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

bmoffit said:


> You guys know Macs is kicking back laughing … saying “my stupid a$$ thread is gonna hit 400”


The only thing I can figure is that the air must be thin way up where you are living.

Remember, half a head taller doesn't mean half a head smarter.


----------



## Boneshack (Jul 4, 2008)

I almost never post, but I'll keep it going. Been on lots of blood trails in 40 years, some long and ugly. After dark, hike up your skirt and stick em with a knife. I've had a couple deer rasslin rodeos when I got to feel the power. A 175lb dressed buck can flip around a 200lb man like a rag doll when you grab them by the antlers... I'm a little more cautious these days, but I wouldn't trade the experience for anything. Most times I wasn't alone though, tracked for anyone that needed help.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

JohnnyB87 said:


> The weirdest thing of the whole deal is how some established hunters who have been around for a while react to Mac. Insecure for what? Desire to control his actions for what? Jealous for what? He's a new hunter who seeks to get approval and learn from a group of "sportsman". Then he gets defensive when the guys he probably looks up to treat him like sh*t. It's like a dog wondering why he got kicked. He's figuring all this stuff out, and quite quickly it seems. Why treat the new guy poorly? To make yourself feel powerful, or more accomplished? Like Brewer said, lotta sh*t stains on the high ground here.


Mac doesn't really ask for help, he posts a story and when people try to correct his wrongful actions then he gets defensive. I actually tried to help him find an arrow that he sent at a deer, my offer was kindly rejected. 

When stuff like that happens it just adds to the aggravation that he is an old dog trying to learn new tricks but won't listen to his master. I would never strike a dog but I would raise my voice or buy a shock collar to prevent it from getting in trouble, probably a bad analogy but you used a dog so I did as well. 

I'd say his shot placement, timing, and angle were all bad. This is not the first time and probably won't be the last. Learn from previous mistakes, that's all most of us are trying to say.


----------



## rh2000 (4 mo ago)

RMH said:


> Took a stroll through the turkey thread.......figure I'd let that lay. Maybe hit up on it this spring....lol.
> Although I did snatch up a few posts that made me laugh.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting to have a talk with the CO that told him "Conditioning" turkeys to your back yard bird feeder is legal as long as you remove it while you hunt.....


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

anagranite said:


> Mac doesn't really ask for help, he posts a story and when people try to correct his wrongful actions then he gets defensive. I actually tried to help him find an arrow that he sent at a deer, my offer was kindly rejected.
> 
> When stuff like that happens it just adds to the aggravation that he is an old dog trying to learn new tricks but won't listen to his master. I would never strike a dog but I would raise my voice or buy a shock collar to prevent it from getting in trouble, probably a bad analogy but you used a dog so I did as well.
> 
> I'd say his shot placement, timing, and angle were all bad. This is not the first time and probably won't be the last. Learn from previous mistakes, that's all most of us are trying to say.


Exactly! Just like giving advice to him about not taking 60 yard shots with his Ravin. Try to say that’s a bad idea get told that he can guarantee you he could kill a deer at that distance. Mention shooting turkeys at or near your bird feeder could get you in trouble and be considered baiting, then he wants to meet up with the “princess” and rumble behind the school. Lol this s**t cracks me up!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

rh2000 said:


> I'm still waiting to have a talk with the CO that told him "Conditioning" turkeys to your back yard bird feeder is legal as long as you remove it while you hunt.....


I have bird feeders and turkeys come to them every day, multiple times a day. I don't hunt turkeys so they are safe, it almost seems too easy. I'll attach a picture of my son from this past fall, we were sighting in guns when they visited us.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

vsmorgantown said:


> And how about this gem from that thread.
> 
> “*This guy has been trolling me in multiple threads. Probably could use a nice little ban, IMO.
> 
> Our we could meet up and hash it out someplace. I'm in Jackson County. Let me know where you'd like this conversation to take place, princess.”*


Well call me a conspiracy theorist!! The other side is allowed dish out the threats, but us dickweeds ...... well?? 
They are angry people.....LMAO!!


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Yo mama knows how to blood trail and shoot straight 🍿🤠 like a Mac daddy


----------



## Boneshack (Jul 4, 2008)

Geez. Everyone gotta get in the guys business that wasn't sure what to do when he didn't make maybe the best choices. Been there more than once while I was learning. Never even considered carrying a weapon after dark other than a belt knife. Never checked what was legal either though, having a gun would have made for a lot less interesting experiences. Trolling, dickweeds, conspiracies and birdfeeder turkeys notwithstanding🙂


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Boneshack said:


> I almost never post, but I'll keep it going. Been on lots of blood trails in 40 years, some long and ugly. After dark, hike up your skirt and stick em with a knife. I've had a couple deer rasslin rodeos when I got to feel the power. A 175lb dressed buck can flip around a 200lb man like a rag doll when you grab them by the antlers... I'm a little more cautious these days, but I wouldn't trade the experience for anything. Most times I wasn't alone though, tracked for anyone that needed help.


Nothin like barebackin a booner at midnight! That knife in his neck might as well been spurs in the cage..Yee haw!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

snortwheeze said:


> Is there a right way to be rubbed by a man ?😝🤪


Evidently there is. Look at the 6 or 8 birth sex males in the last couple pages listing all of the examples of how another man did them wrong.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

mbrewer said:


> There's a bunch of guys on this thread that would rub me the wrong way if I let them. I don't, so they rub each other instead.


Do you want me to shave before I rub you? Or you like me and can keep my eyes closed


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

jr28schalm said:


> Do you want me to shave before I rub you? Or you like me and can keep my eyes closed


You're dreaming out loud.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

mbrewer said:


> You're dreaming out loud.


Oh is that what he was dreaming about? Moving both hands so I thought he was dreaming of cross country skiing


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Boneshack said:


> I almost never post, but I'll keep it going. Been on lots of blood trails in 40 years, some long and ugly. After dark, hike up your skirt and stick em with a knife. I've had a couple deer rasslin rodeos when I got to feel the power. A 175lb dressed buck can flip around a 200lb man like a rag doll when you grab them by the antlers... I'm a little more cautious these days, but I wouldn't trade the experience for anything. Most times I wasn't alone though, tracked for anyone that needed help.


If you can stab em, ya might try a long thick branch or skinny log if one's nearby. Worked for me once, took several whacks. After a long face off w my knife in hand. Wasn't getting the feeling. Left my skirt right where it was lol.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Since this thread is purely for entertainment now, He probably trespassed as well. Mentions going 200 yards and crossing the river.

⛽🔥

Lol sorry Macs


----------



## Boneshack (Jul 4, 2008)

Wasn't me, but the same scenario happened on a track I was on. Log to the gourd then stuck the deer. Only one I personally know of actually facing off with a human. It does happen though. My commentary is kinda about the learning curve. Years ago the idea of leaving them overnight didn't really have traction. Most tracks were with bow and I guess my circle of friends didn't shoot that well. The prevailing thought at the time was, we got blood, go get em! Never checked legality of taking a weapon other than a knife at night. Alot has changed since then


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> Is there a right way to be rubbed by a man ?😝🤪


Ever see Sling Blade? Someone rubbed crazy dude the wrong way!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Boneshack said:


> Wasn't me, but the same scenario happened on a track I was on. Log to the gourd then stuck the deer. Only one I personally know of actually facing off with a human. It does happen though. My commentary is kinda about the learning curve. Years ago the idea of leaving them overnight didn't really have traction. Most tracks were with bow and I guess my circle of friends didn't shoot that well. The prevailing thought at the time was, we got blood, go get em! Never checked legality of taking a weapon other than a knife at night. Alot has changed since then


I left my bow behind because I was going to go through a thick area I had never been, not on the property I had permission on. Plus it was about dark when I started. After my eyes adjusted and came upon the deer, I really wished I had the bow. Legalities were never a thought. Yep a lot has changed in the 30 yrs since.


----------

